# Looking for a new Watch



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Has anybody ever heard of or wear an MTM Watch. If so how do you like it, and has it held up good. I have been looking for a new watch for a while and found one that I like but no dealers around so would have to order online just seeing if anyone around here had one.
http://www.specialopswatch.com/


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't know about the MTM watches, but I know mastercylinder and trodery recommend the Rolex. :dance:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

AAAAGH, you beat me to it!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Cascio


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> AAAAGH, you beat me to it!


I figured his first post would say "Oh goodie, a watch thread!". :rotfl:


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

ripleyb said:


> I figured his first post would say "Oh goodie, a watch thread!". :rotfl:


I guess that i missed out on that one


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

CamoWhaler said:


> I guess that i missed out on that one


Didn't mean to hijack, I'm just in a playfull mood today. There was a watch thread a few weeks back that got out of hand. Turned into a vanity thread.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

ripleyb said:


> I don't know about the MTM watches, but I know mastercylinder and trodery recommend the Rolex. :dance:


yup!....... go w/the submariner http://www.rolex.com/en/collection/...-perpetual/submariner-date/steel/M16610-0007/

oops!..... think MC likes these.... http://www.rolex.com/en/collection/...just-special-edition/yellow-gold/M81338-0018/


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL Ripley!

Make that a Snakeskin watchband with a Pit Bull bezel


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Casio "diver" from academy or wallyworld $80 and accurate

it's regular face and digital below


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> AAAAGH, you beat me to it!


ditto


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I am sure I have posted this a few times, but for watch reviews and info try WatchUSeek or Timezone.

Sometimes you will see a sponsor-brand watch getting a lot of play on one of those forums. Be sure to look carefully at those.


----------



## buckeye trout (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a tag professional sports watch for sale if anyone is interested bought at IW marks in August worn twice too many bad memories cheapest i have found it online is 999. but i will sell it for 600


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm no MTM wearer and my pockets aren't as deep as MCs or Trod's, but my TAG SEL has been dead on with my atomic wall clock since the day I got it.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

you guys crack me up.

i have a seiko kinetic. it's a great watch, it keeps great time, and it's a very nice-looking watch, but, you have to wear it regularly to keep it charged up. however, i almost never wear a watch, so, it's never charged up, and, so, it's always on the wrong time.

welcome to my world. i don't really want to know what time it is, anyway.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> you guys crack me up.
> 
> i have a seiko kinetic. it's a great watch, it keeps great time, and it's a very nice-looking watch, but, you have to wear it regularly to keep it charged up. however, i almost never wear a watch, so, it's never charged up, and, so, it's always on the wrong time.
> 
> welcome to my world. i don't really want to know what time it is, anyway.


Well, at least its right twice a day. And besides, I'd bet you don't really care what time it is anyway! LOL :rotfl:

I've still got my Seiko kinetic. Must be about 30yrs old by now, but it still works when I wear it a while.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I would go with a G-Shock if I were looking for something like this. You will be paying a premium for the "military-special ops" packaging that some marketing guys threw together. I'm sure its Chineese junk at its core, the G-Shock have been proven to be some of the toughest around.


----------



## poledup1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Just my .02 cents worth...my pockets are not that deep either but...I have a Tissot...bought it three years ago (around $550.00) and it is the only watch that I wear...the saphire crystal is awesome and you dont have to spend over a grand to get it...not one scratch still...i am pretty sure that Boluva is the next cheapest to it with this type of crystal and will still run close to a grand...

just a thought


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

There are a number of watches with a sapphire crystal for less than $1000.

Here are a few. Swiss auto movement and sapphire.

There is a tremendous variety of watches out there. Find the one you like, but research it.

Some guys shun watches with special forces insignia and names on them. Rumor has it a number of the SF guys wear G-Shock. Some units, like GSG9 in Germany do have special editions made, but I couldn't swear they wear them at work.


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

I carry a sundial.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I bought an metal casio atomic watch on EBya for about $25 plus shipping. It is accurate to at least 1 sec.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Depends on what you wish for features with the watch. Battery powered watches are reliable and inexpensive. Self winding Swiss made watches are more costly and some last for years if you have them serviced on a timely bases. 

Self winding sport watches, try Ball Watch or Oris, maybe Omega! 

Cheap battery watch, G-Shock. 
There is a great deal of junk out there as well. 

If you wish more information, send me a DM.

All the best...


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

Love my Swiss Army watch. Best $100 watch I've ever owned.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> yup!....... go w/the submariner http://www.rolex.com/en/collection/...-perpetual/submariner-date/steel/M16610-0007/
> 
> oops!..... think MC likes these.... http://www.rolex.com/en/collection/...just-special-edition/yellow-gold/M81338-0018/


submariner is what i got. I like it alot. but i need to get one of those winding box. kind of annoying i have to set the time on it all the time.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

You do not want a MTM nor do you want a Luminox. For what you are looking for, you need a Marathon(w/ Zulu straps)>>>>http://countycomm.com/tritiumsar.htm this is the quartz model, for others(good luck on availability) >>http://www.marathonwatch.com/site/catalog.php?cid=167

Like earlier posted, I suggest the http://www.watchuseek.com/ forum for all pertinent info.

Enjoy.

I am an Omega fan, but will be adding this watch soon.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*WOOT! Today Only/While They Last, $49.00*

There are some $200.00 N.G. Engana's selling new for $49.00 on WOOT! today. I know nothing about them but the reviews look favorable.

http://www.woot.com/


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

You can get a Perpetual Kinetic Seiko for less than $300. Once set it will never need batteries or adjustments for the time or calender.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

http://www.doxawatches.com/cosc_sub1000t.htm

This is the one.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Invicta...

http://www.nextag.com/invicta-watch/search-html


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

I saw one in Mexico.It was a Romex.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a Bolex. Its nice but not very accurate. I will try a swatch next time.....


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I've got a Tag Aqua Racer 2000 that I will sell for $350.
It was serviced by Tag, in Seattle, about 18 mths ago.


----------



## HFD78 (Jun 11, 2006)

try miller time its always the right time:cheers: at least is is in frydek texas


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

HFD78 said:


> try miller time its always the right time:cheers: at least is is in frydek texas


Love the Grotto Festival in Frydek.


----------



## stevg (Aug 31, 2008)

timex expedition over seiko for durability


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I have a watch fetish, and if yo are looking for "military type" looking watch just go with a Luminox like Scwine pointed out. Well made, with many models and different straps to choose from and switch out. Seikos are really well made quartz watches, and for the money they will last a lifetime, no matter what I will always recommend a Seiko. Inexpensive, rugged, accurate. I will PM you two really good brands of watches that I have come to love over the last 5 years or so. As far as Tags go, they are Seikos marked up 4-5 times, that is all they are, Nothing like a $1500-2000 quartz watch,lol. If you want to spend that on a quartz, get an Omega. IMO


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*disagree*

sorry bro but I'll respectfully disagree. I've had a few Seiko's in my lifetime and they did not hold up for me.

I've had a Tag Links watch for almost 8-9 years know and I've dropped it, hit it, scraped it against a brick wall, took a line drive baseball shot from my son that hit me right on the watch (which probably saved me from a broken wrist) and the only thing I've had done to it was to change the battery once! The line drive baseball dislodged the battery internally but IW Marks sent the watch off to have the battery changed, realigned, and sealed and good as new.

I am definitely partial to Tags!

http://image.vialuxe.com/NewsImages/011708_TAG_LinkAuto.jpg


----------

